# Lelit Bianca Love !



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Loving the new Bianca, seems to easy to use. Getting more and more flavours from my coffee.

A few queries:

I notice in the videos @DavecUK uses 94C any reason or is that his preferred temp? The default seems to be 95C.

I thought 93C is the generally temperature to be using.

Only one issue, I've found even after several flushes the service boiler still has a slight metallic taste when taking a sample and letting it cool. Is this normal and will it eventually disappear?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I wouldn't mind one of those! As for temp, it will affect extraction, so a lightly roasted bean *may* benefit from a slightly higher temp than a darker one (ceteris paribus). Of course there are so many other factors that affect solubility and extraction, that a degree here or there is probably not going to make much difference. Given the thermal stability of that machine, it'll take time for any change in temp to take effect. So I would tend to think of it as 'trimming' the machine to a preferred default and leaving it alone. That's what I did on my R58, set to 107°C boiler temp, equivalent to 94° at the group. Allegedly. That's how Rocket roll. If Dave had anything to do with the Bianca he'll have advised them to apply the offset at the factory, so 94 = estimated group temp. (Not sure where the temp is actually measured on that machine).

I always find that hot water tastes slightly odd. I imagine that after a while that new machine taste will fade. It takes a while for a service boiler to fully change water (hence the PITA factor of descaling dual boilers without drain cocks).

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Teejay said:


> Loving the new Bianca, seems to easy to use. Getting more and more flavours from my coffee.
> 
> A few queries:
> 
> ...


95 is probably on the hotter side, perhaps for a very light roast. I tend to use 94 or 93, on my Vesuvius I like to use 93.5







I roast my coffee to extract optimally at those sorts of temperatures as I don't usually go very light or very dark...but it does depend on the bean.

I am afraid new machine taste is something I am only too familiar with and the taste will remain for a very long time. I don't really recommend using the service boiler for anything except warming cups, and steam (on any machine). Use a kettle, instant water heater or whatever. This way you only put the service boiler on when you are steaming. one day you will thank me for this advice.


----------



## FilipeSer (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks for the info. Looking to buy one


----------

